# Repairing Table Leg



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry, I don't remember the proper name for the bolt that has lag-screw threads on one end and metal threads on the other. It has pulled out of the end of a spreader bar, and don't know how to repair it. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Neal

It's called a Hanger bolt the norm, (from 3/16" to 3/8" diam.)

If you drill out the hole and put in a glue in a dowel it will do the trick 


===



oldnewbie said:


> Sorry, I don't remember the proper name for the bolt that has lag-screw threads on one end and metal threads on the other. It has pulled out of the end of a spreader bar, and don't know how to repair it. Any help would be appreciated


----------

